

Why the MS antitrust case is just wrong - aj
http://ramblings.ajaxed.net/2009/06/22/success-monopoly-antitrust-why-the-ms-antitrust-case-is-just-wrong/

======
ZeroGravitas
Why is antitrust something people are proud to be ignorant of?

And why do they then go on to write screeds that only make sense if you are
ignorant of antitrust and/or Microsoft's behaviour?

It's all very odd, I really don't understand why this is considered
acceptable.

~~~
quoderat
Some folks have a natural urge to be obeisant to the powerful, no matter who
or what the powerful party is, or what they have done.

That "essay" is a good example thereof.

